# Diablo Replicar available



## vwfm (Mar 25, 2004)

I've a professionally built Diablo replicar available for sale in South Florida. The car includes many original Lambo parts and is deffinately NOT a home built POS. Asking price is $30,000. If you are a serious buyer let me know I should have photos and further specs available shortly.


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Diablo Replicar available (vwfm)*

haa mannn if i only had 30k ! anyone wants to buy one of my livers!!


----------



## TDI-NEVER-DIE (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: Diablo Replicar available (vwfm)*

Any pics of this puppy?


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Diablo Replicar available (TDI-NEVER-DIE)*

yes pics please, to please the masses


----------

